# Provape : Samsung batteries over AW's?



## KB_314 (8/10/15)

Like Reosmods, Provape have always recommended that their customers use AW batteries, and only AW batteries. They even said their warranty would only be honoured (assuming battery damage?) if an AW was the battery in use or something along those lines.

Now, there are no AW 18650's on their site or to order with a mod. They have AW 18500 & 350's, but the green Samsungs for 18650's. Anyone know why? 

As far as I know, the new AW 18650's (20A CD, 3000mah) are re-wrapped LG HG2's


----------



## Andre (9/10/15)

Probably because the AWs were the only reliable *button top* batteries when they started out. See the *flat top*s can only be used in the P3. They actually do have 18650 AWs on the site - http://www.provape.com/AW-18650-Battery-p/aw18650-2200.htm


----------

